# Since when did GAY SCENES like this started airing on network TV?



## fbj (Oct 11, 2015)

I turned to ABC so I could watch my local news and it was about 15 mins left of How to get away with murder.    And then all of a sudden I see two gay dudes hugging and kissing?????????????????????????


Who the fuck wants to see that?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 11, 2015)

That's what you get for turning to ABC.


----------



## mdk (Oct 11, 2015)

Hopefully you made it the couch before you fainted.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 11, 2015)

mdk said:


> Hopefully you made it the couch before you fainted.


He is the couch...


----------



## fbj (Oct 11, 2015)

mdk said:


> Hopefully you made it the couch before you fainted.




No one but gay men wants to see two men making out unless they are weirdos


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 11, 2015)

Almost every show has added obligatory gay propaganda


----------



## Arianrhod (Oct 11, 2015)

fbj said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully you made it the couch before you fainted.
> ...


But you don't mind watching football players in skin-tight uniform pants, amirite?


----------



## fbj (Oct 11, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Almost every show has added obligatory gay propaganda



WHY???????????????????????


----------



## mdk (Oct 11, 2015)

fbj said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully you made it the couch before you fainted.
> ...



Did you at least have pearls to clutch? lol


----------



## nuhuh (Oct 11, 2015)

fbj said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully you made it the couch before you fainted.
> ...



Been that way ever since Jerry Jones bought the Cowboys.


----------



## fbj (Oct 11, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



No because I am watching a competition not the players bodies you dumb mutherfucker


----------



## hortysir (Oct 11, 2015)

I think it was Glee a few years back that hyped the gay 'first kiss' seen.


----------



## fbj (Oct 11, 2015)

hortysir said:


> I think it was Glee a few years back that hyped the gay 'first kiss' seen.




I'm allergic to faggots


----------



## Grandma (Oct 11, 2015)

hortysir said:


> I think it was Glee a few years back that hyped the gay 'first kiss' seen.



Star Trek DS9 had an episode a couple decades ago. Jadzia Dax and I forget who else.

Not a "kissing" scene, but Olivia Newton'-John's "Let's Get Physical" has gay men holding hands. Lots of gay scenes in those 1980s and early 90s videos.


----------



## fbj (Oct 11, 2015)

Gay men should have their own planet


----------



## hortysir (Oct 11, 2015)

fbj said:


> Gay men should have their own planet


Uranus



Sorry....it was there.....


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 11, 2015)

fbj said:


> I turned to ABC so I could watch my local news and it was about 15 mins left of How to get away with murder.    And then all of a sudden I see two gay dudes hugging and kissing?????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Who the fuck wants to see that?


I feel the same when I see two bulldykes doing it. Difference is, the bulls depend on it being public for them to be into it.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 11, 2015)

fbj said:


> I turned to ABC so I could watch my local news and it was about 15 mins left of How to get away with murder.    And then all of a sudden I see two gay dudes hugging and kissing?????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Who the fuck wants to see that?



Ummm.... you're already watching the Dullass Cowgirls.  Think about it.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I turned to ABC so I could watch my local news and it was about 15 mins left of How to get away with murder.    And then all of a sudden I see two gay dudes hugging and kissing?????????????????????????
> ...


Starring Tony Homo


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 12, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Almost every show has added obligatory gay propaganda



You are quite correct.  It's silliness.

I thought it was hilarious on the otherwise dreadful show 'Zoo' that they gratuitously brought in a lesbian couple,

then killed them off at the end of the same episode.

That's how you fulfill the obligation, lol.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 12, 2015)

fbj said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Does Tom Brady's absolute raping of the Cowboys last night qualify as a gay moment?


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2015)

Homo men and women kissing on tv is how the left desensitizes the public so they can further their sexually perverted agenda. Next is the scene with a 60 year old man kissing and fondling a 12 year old girl, because the peds want to be accepted too, so, they'll use the same tactics the fags did to force their perversion on people. Muslims will love that one, because they love the little girls. After all, their messiah married a 6 year old and fucked her when she was 9.

It's coming...


----------



## fbj (Oct 12, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Almost every show has added obligatory gay propaganda
> ...



Lesbians couples are fine if the woman are hot


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 12, 2015)

fbj said:


> I turned to ABC so I could watch my local news and it was about 15 mins left of How to get away with murder.    And then all of a sudden I see two gay dudes hugging and kissing?????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Who the fuck wants to see that?



If they were hot, me.  In a broader sense though I agree tv is pushing the envelop quickly of late. Lots more profanity and 'adult content' you never used to see. What I notice we don't see though is the 80s T&A.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Homo men and women kissing on tv is how the left desensitizes the public so they can further their sexually perverted agenda. Next is the scene with a 60 year old man kissing and fondling a 12 year old girl, because the peds want to be accepted too, so, they'll use the same tactics the fags did to force their perversion on people. Muslims will love that one, because they love the little girls. After all, their messiah married a 6 year old and fucked her when she was 9.
> 
> It's coming...


Are  you in your Happy Place atm?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Homo men and women kissing on tv is how the left desensitizes the public so they can further their sexually perverted agenda. Next is the scene with a 60 year old man kissing and fondling a 12 year old girl, because the peds want to be accepted too, so, they'll use the same tactics the fags did to force their perversion on people. Muslims will love that one, because they love the little girls. After all, their messiah married a 6 year old and fucked her when she was 9.
> 
> It's coming...



The geriatric and 12 yo was on last night. Some documentary about Warren Jeffs showing stills of he and his 12yo "wife" snogging.


----------



## fbj (Oct 12, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I turned to ABC so I could watch my local news and it was about 15 mins left of How to get away with murder.    And then all of a sudden I see two gay dudes hugging and kissing?????????????????????????
> ...



Because you a faggot that's why


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 12, 2015)

fbj said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Can't help but notice you lingered during a gay kissing scene. Isn't it true it's because you found it arrousing, got an erection and began touching yourself? 

Never start up with a psych major.


----------



## fbj (Oct 12, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...




As soon as I noticed I put my eyes back on the laptop.     Faggots should be on their own planet


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 12, 2015)

fbj said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




We are. You guys were our pets and bred like horny bunnies. 

Ask yourself this, do you find two hot pornstar women swapping spit repulsive as if two guys?


----------



## fbj (Oct 12, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...




I like women not men.    Shut the fuck up and log out


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 12, 2015)

I saw Colonel Sanders on tv yesterday. He hasn't aged a bit. And he was licking his fingers, wtf.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 12, 2015)

fbj said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Why?  Because if you see two skanky women are gaying it up it means that your pool of eligibles has been reduced?


----------



## northpolarbear (Oct 12, 2015)

I don't mean offense to gays, but I don't want to see a gay scene from my TV neither. I don't mind gays having gay marriage or whatever. I just don't want to see a gay scene on TV. It is just not easy on the eyes. I do not mean any offense, but it is no different from watching someone ranting with lots of profanity for no reason at all. Lesbian scene wouldn't be as repulsive, no.


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 13, 2015)

The writers and producers of television programming want to educate and enlighten an ignorant and atavistic public audience.  And since the world they inhabit is  chock full of perversion, hedonism, narcissism, and if you are willing to be honest, Marxism, they populate their programming with similar people.  Any Martians tuning into American television would conclude that the US is at least 25% homosexual, and the Republican party last existed at least 50 years ago.

Most normal males (98% of the male population by actual count) are nauseated by the sight of male homosexual activity (and turned on by attractive females doing the analogous thing with each other).  One of the true mysteries of the recent ramming of homosexuality down America's throat (no play on words intended), is the total avoidance of mentioning the disgusting acts that are common in the gay community...clock sucking, butt fucking, fisting, "water sports", and so on.  It's  easy to be philosophically cool with the gay lifestyle, but the actual conduct that defines that lifestyle...not so much.


----------



## TrinityPower (Oct 31, 2015)

fbj said:


> I turned to ABC so I could watch my local news and it was about 15 mins left of How to get away with murder.    And then all of a sudden I see two gay dudes hugging and kissing?????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Who the fuck wants to see that?


I have found the same thing in that show.  I think that eluding to sex is fine straight or gay but I really do not need to see it.  I have an imagination lol


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 31, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully you made it the couch before you fainted.
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 31, 2015)

fbj said:


> Gay men should have their own planet


 
They do, it's called California


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 31, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I turned to ABC so I could watch my local news and it was about 15 mins left of How to get away with murder.    And then all of a sudden I see two gay dudes hugging and kissing?????????????????????????
> ...


 
probably not used for that however..... then again... ?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 7, 2015)

fbj said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully you made it the couch before you fainted.
> ...



Well and your girlfriends and wives and mothers. Gay porn is most viewed by straight women. 

Women Prefer Gay Porn To 'Female-Friendly' Straight Porn


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah but you are talking about people that view porn.  Not people that are not into porn.
Totally different types of people.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 7, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Yeah but you are talking about people that view porn.  Not people that are not into porn.
> Totally different types of people.



If you like sex you like porn. You just don't make the logical connection.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 7, 2015)

fbj said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Now we know you're gay.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 10, 2015)

The Weird World of Hollywood:

Last night's episode of Blindspot (a fairly entertaining show, actually), featured the Butt-ugly SAIC of the New York Field Office of the FBI revealed as the lesbian lover of some other ugly woman - not sure of what character she plays, exactly, while a famous football player is extorted by someone who has evidence of his homosexual encounters...

A recent survey of American adults asked the question, what percentage of the American population is gay.  A significant percentage answered, "about 25%."  The real number is around 2%.

Fucking propaganda war, and reality is losing.


----------



## fbj (Nov 21, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...




I'm homophobic


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 21, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but you are talking about people that view porn.  Not people that are not into porn.
> ...


A lot of people like sensual visual stimulants. rather than sex, many just like a video of a lady stripping etc.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 21, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
In porn you get to see fantasy lived out - you can find the way you WANT it to be -
It's just odd that men seem to feel like they NEED it because they are always talking about how men think about sex every 30 seconds and get turned on so easily... ?


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Yes. Every time we think about our curves in a negative way, they are thinking about our curves in a positive way.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 21, 2015)

fbj said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


 
Are you afraid of Gay people?  Men and Women?


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...




I'm afraid of gay people. Especially Khannish dry humpers.


----------



## fbj (Nov 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...




I'm allergic to gay men


----------



## rdean (Nov 21, 2015)

mdk said:


> Hopefully you made it the couch before you fainted.


Yea, with a bottle of baby oil and an old rag no doubt.  Oh, these right wingers.  Their emotions get so stirred up over the most meaningless of things.  A kiss will cause them to faint, but they think nothing of turning away babies and women who are terrified and fleeing danger.  And still, they call themselves Christians.


----------



## rdean (Nov 21, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Almost every show has added obligatory gay propaganda


Showing gay people acting like normal people is propaganda.

Republicans insisting they aren't heartless or terrified isn't.


----------



## fbj (Nov 21, 2015)

rdean said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Almost every show has added obligatory gay propaganda
> ...




No one wants to see two grown ass men making out.    That shit should be on GBS


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 21, 2015)

fbj said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Or two ugly bulldykes.


----------



## fbj (Nov 21, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




Yes, it has to be two pretty lesbians


----------



## jillian (Nov 21, 2015)

fbj said:


> I turned to ABC so I could watch my local news and it was about 15 mins left of How to get away with murder.    And then all of a sudden I see two gay dudes hugging and kissing?????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Who the fuck wants to see that?



change the channel


----------



## fbj (Nov 21, 2015)

jillian said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I turned to ABC so I could watch my local news and it was about 15 mins left of How to get away with murder.    And then all of a sudden I see two gay dudes hugging and kissing?????????????????????????
> ...



I did change it you dumb  bitch


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 21, 2015)

fbj said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Correction. It has to be two pretty STRAIGHT girls.


----------



## jillian (Nov 21, 2015)

fbj said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



listen you woman-hating twit. if you changed the channel that's the end of the story.

i'm sorry if you're made uncomfortable because you're closeted (which would explain your contempt for women, you worthless little boy).


----------



## fbj (Nov 21, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...




Not really


----------



## fbj (Nov 21, 2015)

jillian said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



can I smell your ass?


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 21, 2015)

fbj said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Forgive him father,  he knows not what he says.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 21, 2015)

If only there was some alternative to turning on the TV and seeing things you did not want to see........

Imagine a world where you had complete control and could choose whether or not to turn the TV on or off.....Imagine a world with movies on demand that you could ensure were G rated so that there could not possibly be something that would offend your delicate sensibilities.....

Someday- maybe someday- you will find that world.


----------



## rdean (Nov 21, 2015)

A Republican touched by a gay.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh Noes !!!


----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2015)

This is one that gets my gut churning:


----------



## rdean (Nov 22, 2015)

longknife said:


> This is one that gets my gut churning:


So sweet.  Republicans try to beat the gay from their kids.

Good Christian Pastor Orders Congregation to Beat Gay Son


----------

